# Joe Biden's Family Owned Slaves



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 25, 2020)

Alright Kiwis, there's been discussion on 4chan about Joe Biden's family owning slaves. anons have been accessing historical records that demonstrate this very clearly.

It's bad. They used Census records to prove his ancestors owned at least 27 slaves over a 50 year period in Maryland. 

There's probably more to come. Slave owners living along Atlantic Coastal areas where often involved in the trade itself, investing in companies that transported people from place to place. Without going too far down the rabbit hole, investors diversify their holdings. It's very likely someone is going to uncover common ownership of at least one business that dealt directly in the slave trade.

I've been able to locate copies of the same records independent of 4chan and believe any researcher could do the same. Everything appears to be authentic and supported by external sources. Nothing about this makes me doubt the accuracy or authenticity of the information listed in the threads. Without powerleveling, this thread will list some sources that can be discerned from the images. 

Going to summarize the evidence in this thread. But first, a warning: why now? Who is posting the information, why is it being dripped out like this, and is there a reason to question what's really going on?



Spoiler: Before you start: consider the timing



These records are real, they are pointing to legitimate archives. There are other archives someone could tap to get a fuller picture of the family's involvement in the slave trade. A good reporter could investigate the hell out of this one.

Which all makes me suspicious. Given the current state of civil unrest in the US, I can't imagine a worse time for this all to come to light. I don't think anyone has a clue about how people will respond.

When something seems fishy, ask yourself who benefits.

The information being dug up is primarily from public census records. Any political operative conducting opposition research could have found them. I'm not convinced it's just anons on 4chan having some fun, and thought about some groups who might have a reason to release this. Listing them here, try to keep this in mind when you think about what this information means. More importantly, think about how other people react to the news - that might give you a sense of the strategy at work.

China - China has a reason to destabilize US Politics. They are detail oriented and this is in line with their style of warfare. They could be feeding this information to put Conservatives and Woke Progressives at war with one another.

NGO / Political Actors - If Joe Biden was forced off the ticket, it's safe to assume his VP pick would rise. Potential picks have been dropping out of consideration and demanding Biden pick an African American woman as his running mate. One of the potential picks is Stacey Abrams, an avowed Communist who literally wants to tear down American. She's a member of Black Lives Matter and the Freedom Road movement. For reference about the groups she runs with, see this thread. Game over for Democracy if she's suddenly in the White House.

Bernie Sanders - I almost feel as if Sanders would have released this information earlier if he was going to use it at all. But he's still in the race and has not released his candidates to Joe. This could be a move to put himself in the lead for the convention.

GOP - The GOP doesn't have a reason to release this now. They would have a reason to release this after a debate, to get Biden to hang himself on his own words. Then again, maybe they need a bump for Trump. Long shot.

We will know more once we see how the media reacts. My bet is it's ignored except in conservative publications. I could also see it being handled as an interview where Joe presents himself as deeply ashamed and committed to doing better. I could also see him being forced from the ticket and riots breaking out in every city.

Also, I don't think the last shoe has dropped. The US was a very different place when all this occurred. There are more damaging things that might emerge once people start researching the hard stuff - transfers of sale, business ownership records, slave cemetary records, building permits, etc. 

If someone really wanted to wreak some havoc, they would just get the slave cemetary records and show how many slaves died working for Biden's ancestors. The records being discussed are 10 year snapshots, it's likely the total number of slaves owned was much higher considering the ages of the people held in bondage.



Here are the three threads. Expecting more will come.



			https://archive.vn/EK9D1
		




			https://archive.vn/5q834
		










						/pol/ - Meme Magic Has Happened; Cancel Biden - Politically Incorrect…
					

archived 25 Jun 2020 07:37:43 UTC




					archive.vn
				




Going to discuss each one in detail, summarizing the information being presented along with the direction of the conversation. For those who would like to jump to the end:



Spoiler: TLDR Spoilers



Joe Biden's direct ancestors owned at least 21 slaves. These are the ones uncovered so far. More digging will probably get that number up over 100.

1830 Census - Jesse Robinette, Biden's great-great-great-grandfather - owned 16 slaves

1850 Census - Moses G Robinett, Biden's great-great-grandfather - owned 4 slaves

1850 Census - Thomas H. Randle, Biden's great-great-granduncle - owned 1 slave

1860 Census - Thomas Randall, Biden's great-great-grandfather - owned 1 slave



*Thread #1 - Opening Salvos*

This thread was posted 06/24/2020. 



			https://archive.vn/EK9D1
		


It debunks some myths about Biden's great grandfather, demonstrates how his family's legacy was hidden after Obama was elected, and presents his family tree. 

*Total confirmed slave count: 4*



Spoiler: Granddad's Photo - a Curious Slide



The thread starts off with a photo claiming to be of Biden's grandfather, claiming he was a slaveholder and fought in the confederate army.




But there are good reasons to doubt the veracity of the photo. There are great reasons to suggest it was planted to throw people off the trail of Biden's family heritage. This version of the photo originally appeared on a website in 2008, right in the middle of the Presidential Election. The site itself is suspect, featuring this image of North America.



An example article from earlier reveals the author is very focused on Black Nationalism and sees the US as being African in nature. Which is very interesting, but not the whole story.

The claim that Biden's great grandfather was a slave owner and a confederate soldier was debunked on another site on June 23, 2020. The author is Eric Ferkenhoff, who describes himself this way:



Anons cite this article in the thread. The title of the article is suspicious: *"Fact Check: NO Evidence Joe Biden's Family Owned Slaves Or That His Great-Grandfather Fought For The Confederacy"*

He's saying there's no evidence his family ever owned slaves, full stop. The claim is not specific to the grandfather, it's saying no way, no how were the Bidens ever slave holders. The article also cites a Facebook post where the photo appeared, along with a quote attributed to Biden from 1975.

_"I don't feel responsible for the sins of my father and grandfather. I feel responsible for what the situation is today, for the sins of my own generation. And I'll be damned if I feel responsible to pay for what happened 300 years ago."_

Which is all well and good. One might be forgiven for thinking the question is settled, no slavery here, time to move on.

Another anon discovered the original source of the photo. The site claims it belongs to the following historical figure:

Richard Young Bennett
Co. B O'Connor Rifles 2nd Mississippi Infantry
Enlisted 1 Mar 1862
27 Sept 1836 - 2 Mar 1901
Buried Ebenezer Cemetery, Chalybeate, Tippah Co., MS

So it's clear where the photo came from and that it was misattributed. Any details associated with the photo are probably suspect as well.

But does this answer the question of slavery in the family, as Eric Ferkenhoff claims in the title of his article?





Spoiler: Grandpaw had parents too



The thread goes on to examine Biden's family tree. An archive is available here, the anon warns to be careful because this site tracks you.

For reference, let's call this the FamilySearch Tree. The circle is Biden's Great Grandfather. Also note the name Robinette. It's not circled, but it's an important branch.



Later in the thread, the guns come out.

The FamilySearch Tree reveals Biden's family included Moses Robinett was an ancestor of Biden's. Robinette also happens to be Biden's middle name, the R in Joseph R. Biden Jr.



The screenshot contains information taken from the 1850 US Federal Census. It lists Moses Robinett as owning 4 slaves, mostly in their 20s. The family tree lists Moses Robinette as Biden's maternal great-great-grandparent.

Now, there's some question about whether or not this is the same Moses Robinette. The census record lists Moses G Robinett. This screencap of Biden's family tree lists Moses J Robinett. The first is from Cumberland, the second is from Alleghany.



This can be mostly resolved. Alleghany is a county in Maryland, Cumberland is a city within the county. A search of census records does not list another Moses Robinett living in the area at that time. Either the census missed one Moses, which happens, or it discovered him and the person writing the name misspelled it. Which also happens. I'm strongly leaning toward the later interpretation.

During the 1850s, it was common for the wife's family to pay a dowry upon marriage. It's likely that Biden's grandfather profited from the union with money made off the backs of slaves.



*Thread #2 - Riding with Biden*

This thread was posted 06/24/2020. 



			https://archive.vn/5q834
		


It provides census records detailing the number of slaves owned by ancestors besides Moses Robinett.

*Total slave count: 5, possibly 6*



Spoiler: Shitposting before Investigation



As is totally appropriate for 4chan, the thread starts off with a ton of shitposting. Some of it was useful, such as this illustration:



In the reconstruction era South, Democrats commonly campaigned on racial issues. After displacing the Whigs, the GOP positioned itself as saviors of the union and liberators of the oppressed. Dems were more race realists, and Biden's ancestors certainly would have been familiar with the dominant themes.





Spoiler: The Goods



Discussion picks up about halfway down the thread with an exploration into the Randel side of the family. Going back to the family tree, Biden's great-great-grandfather married a woman named Lydia Ann Randle. She was the daughter of Thomas H Randle of Baltimore. The family tree lists his name as Randle / Randall, which was common to the times. Official documents would often spell names as best they could, unreliable transcribers were common.

The 1860 Census lists Thomas Randall of Baltimore as owning 1 slave.



The 1850 census also a record for Thomas H. Randle of Anne Arundel County as owning 1 slave. The anon suggests this was Lydia Ann Randle's uncle. Anne Arundel and Baltimore counties abut each other, they are geographically near. 



Either way, direct ancestors add at least 1 slave to the total count.



This article starts getting referenced in the thread, talking about Biden's quote about reparations from 1975.









						Asked About Slavery, Joe Biden Talked About Poor Schools And Record P…
					

archived 25 Jun 2020 10:41:48 UTC




					archive.vn
				




Bears repeating the quote:  _In 1975, Biden scoffed at the idea of the country needing to address slavery and its legacy, stating, “I don’t feel responsible for the sins of my father and grandfather. I feel responsible for what the situation is today, for the sins of my own generation."_

One might ask: what about the great-great-grandparents? Before slavery was outlawed, where were they?



Spoiler: Biden's Dad Strangeness



Of note, a strange discussion about Joe Biden's Dad broke out in this thread.



An anon posted some personal details along with a list of email addresses he attributes to the father.

jbiden@aol.com
bozz911@yahoo.com
hitchx7@aol.com
hitchx7@olc-architects.com
jbiden@yahoo.com
hitchx@aol.com
hitchx@olc-architects.com
hitchx7@address.com
jbiden@att.net 

*VERY SUSPICIOUSLY*, the anon asks what you will learn if you search for the addresses. Other anons took up the challenge.

First off, they found a Google Doc.

Source - https://docs.google.com/document/d/12ULxw1Vl928W8gNj1_BJ5rVAnOrXklgaS3MtEYhyakI/edit#

Archive - https://archive.md/yaUWZ

The list contains a few thousand names along with emails, phone numbers and addresses. Many of them are recognizable, like Joe Biden, HRC, Cheryl Mills, and others. Given an inspection of the addresses, the list is probably circa 2008 given where people were living at the time.

The document also contains the strange phrase: How is your consciousness like their own monstrous unitary dumpster

A search for this phrase uncovers a number of links, the top of which is a garish site listing the same list.  So much bad html... one might say it glows.

No clue what it means, except that someone really wanted people to see that list. The garish site is at the top.

The thread also lists https://modernluxurymedia.com as containing one of the emails.

>Social Media & Influencer Marketing: Including custom content

Not related to Biden's ancestral multi-generational slavery ring. but probably significant in some way.



*Thread #3 - The Goods*

This thread was posted 06/25/2020. 









						/pol/ - Meme Magic Has Happened; Cancel Biden - Politically Incorrect…
					

archived 25 Jun 2020 07:37:43 UTC




					archive.vn
				




It visualizes some of the information, provides source data from direct scans, and proves conclusively that Joe Biden's comes from a multi-generational family of slave owners.

*Total slave count: 20+*



Spoiler: Archival Scans of Ancestral Records



This thread starts off with a scan of a census page including a line for the record on Jesse Robinette.



The caption from the anon reads:

_Joseph Robinette Biden, 47th Vice President of the United States, is the 5th generation descendant of Maryland slave owner Jesse Robinette through his paternal grandmother Mary Biden (Robinette)._

Quick search of the family tree reveals Jesse Robinette lived from 1776 to 1832. We've gone back to Biden's great-great-great-grandparents now, who were around at the start of the nation.

The archive scan does not reveal the year of the census, but it does reveal the number of slaves. *Jesse Robinette owned 16 slaves when this was recorded.*

Names are listed in this visual of the tree: https://archive.vn/KRU41

To make things easier to understand, anons started posting visuals, starting with this family tree.



The image is clipped, but the source is revealed later on in the thread. 



			https://www.familysearch.org/ark:/61903/1:1:XHPG-PXL
		


This site is password protected and you have to be a member to access the tree. The point is that this information can be easily visualized.

Anons go on to post scans of the original census records to validate their information.



Jesse Robinette is line 5.  The lines run across pages, the information in the second scan is in the same order as the first.

The thread includes this warning from another anon:





Just to be clear - I like my life, I don't do drugs, I have no reason to want to hurt myself.

Should you stop hearing from me, add one to the tally.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Jun 25, 2020)

Not to be a downer, but since Biden's the choice pick of the MSM, this will likely be dropped right into the memory hole, and should pressure ever force it to be brought to the light of day, anyone talking about this will get the Alt Right Conspiracy Theorist treatment.

Like it or not, Biden is probably gonna be the DNC's candidate come November, no matter how many gafs, near death experiences or rapes he might commit in full view of the public. Christ, the DNC's so fucked I fully expect them to pull a Weekend at Biden's should he even die before the elections.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 25, 2020)

A Useless Fish said:


> Not to be a downer, but since Biden's the choice pick of the MSM, this will likely be dropped right into the memory hole, and should pressure ever force it to be brought to the light of day, anyone talking about this will get the Alt Right Conspiracy Theorist treatment.
> 
> Like it or not, Biden is probably gonna be the DNC's candidate come November, no matter how many gafs, near death experiences or rapes he might commit in full view of the public. Christ, the DNC's so fucked I fully expect them to pull a Weekend at Biden's should he even die before the elections.


I don't think we really know how this will come across. Depends on who covers it.

There's evidence in my post of people trying to cover this up going back to 2008.

Probably worth alerting right-wing news sites.  Don't do anything stupid with this information.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> I don't think we really know how this will come across. Depends on who covers it.
> 
> There's evidence in my post of people trying to cover this up going back to 2008.
> 
> Probably worth alerting right-wing news sites.


1. Basically every white politician is related to a slaveowner unless they're the descendants of white niggas (Italians, Germans, Irish).
2. Slavery was unbelievably based and redpilled and good for niggas, actually, so no right-wing publication will cover this.
3. We aren't the Jews of the internet, trying to plan gayops on this site is against the rules.


----------



## nohull (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't fucking care, his family is rich and descendent from foundational Americans, they either benefited from slavery directly or indirectly, Elon Musk made his money with diamond slavery and I don't see anyone giving a damn.
Deal with it.


----------



## Sam Seder (Jun 25, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. Basically every white politician is related to a slaveowner unless they're the descendants of white niggas (Italians, Germans, Irish).
> 2. Slavery was unbelievably based and redpilled and good for niggas, actually, so no right-wing publication will cover this.
> 3. We aren't the Jews of the internet, trying to plan gayops on this site is against the rules.


1. Just untrue. 
2. Cope harder, seethe. 
3. Who made you janny? Oh wait......


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah but Joe Biden himself didn't own slaves so it's irrelevant. That's my standard though.

Now, his voting demographics hold a different standard. But that standard is a sliding standard insofar as it means the demise of President Trump. So I fully expect a pathetic and hypocritical response to this.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

Sam Seder said:


> 1. Just untrue.
> 2. Cope harder, seethe.
> 3. Who made you janny? Oh wait......


I'm not the butthurt summerfag.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 25, 2020)

Too Many Catgirls said:


> Yeah but Joe Biden himself didn't own slaves so it's irrelevant. That's my standard though.
> 
> Now, his voting demographics hold a different standard. But that standard is a sliding standard insofar as it means the demise of President Trump. So I fully expect a pathetic and hypocritical response to this.


Which will be fun to watch.


----------



## Sam Seder (Jun 25, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'm not the butthurt summerfag.


Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot? 
2200 EST, 05/28/2020. 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee NC 28719 
Bring as Many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

Sam Seder said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 2200 EST, 05/28/2020. 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee NC 28719
> Bring as Many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


Continue to seethe.  Also: Still don't have a time machine.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 25, 2020)

Who cares? Many Americans are related to slaveowners and they shouldn't be damned for that.

This is a perfect example of the right enabling the cancel culture they claim to hate.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 25, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Who cares? Many Americans are related to slaveowners and they shouldn't be damned for that.
> 
> This is a perfect example of the right enabling the cancel culture they claim to hate.


Or tossing it back at them.

Honestly, think about the scenarios I laid out. 

What if Biden selects a VP who is a full blown Communist? The scariest thing in the world is the US falling that way.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jun 25, 2020)

Uh oh... Spaghettio’s!


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Or tossing it back at them.
> 
> Honestly, think about the scenarios I laid out.
> 
> What if Biden selects a VP who is a full blown Communist? The scariest thing in the world is the US falling that way.


"Tossing it back at them".

That doesn't work; Since the media is not on your side it doesn't usually get amplified.

The few times it did work, such as that Guardians of the Galaxy director _temporary _being canceled for old tweets, merely further enabled the concept on social media.

It is generally a bad idea, because its done in a desperate attempt to get back at the libs yet in the end leads to a longer term self-own.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> What if Biden selects a VP who is a full blown Communist? The scariest thing in the world is the US falling that way.



Never going to happen. The Democracts would be considered conservatives in most other countries.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Or tossing it back at them.
> 
> Honestly, think about the scenarios I laid out.
> 
> What if Biden selects a VP who is a full blown Communist? *The scariest thing in the world is the US falling that way.*


Given that corporatism in the US has resulted in the Chinese having shadow governance over large sections of American business and eroding the unique characteristics of American republicanism, and that most US socialists (there are no communist politicians in the US outside of the extreme lunatic fringe) see China as capitalist sellouts, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing...


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 25, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Given that corporatism in the US has resulted in the Chinese having shadow governance over large sections of American business and eroding the unique characteristics of American republicanism, and that most US socialists (there are no communist politicians in the US outside of the extreme lunatic fringe) see China as capitalist sellouts, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing...


This, just have an American Stalin purge all the Anarcho-kiddos and you are all set.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jun 25, 2020)

Sam Seder said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 2200 EST, 05/28/2020. 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee NC 28719
> Bring as Many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


Lmao self-dox and “fight me IRL”
Lurk. moar. fagget.


----------



## Cowboy Boot (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't think we should encourage canceling people based on ancient family history, even if it would make our enemies seem hypocritical. Biden has ample examples of why he's a terrible candidate without condemning him for his ancestors being a product of their time.

T. Southerner


----------



## Crabbo (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> What if Biden selects a VP who is a full blown Communist?


Just means another hero will be called.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

Crabbo said:


> Just means another hero will be called.
> View attachment 1405711


Fuck off glowie
The feds fear socialism because it might mean feeding time on the pig trough of the American public might end.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 25, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> "Tossing it back at them".
> 
> That doesn't work; Since the media is not on your side it doesn't usually get amplified.
> 
> ...


But aren't they the ones who care about this?

Like, isn't this the hot button issue, the one they can't turn their eyes away from?


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 25, 2020)

cowPoly said:


> Lmao self-dox and fight me IRL. Lurk moar fagget.


No.

It was something Lexmaniac said when he got MATI in a thread where people didn't care if pedo's got killed. It's been turned into a site copypasta ever since. Unfortunately @Sam Seder is using incorrectly and is just obviously trying to get a bait reply.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 25, 2020)

Thumb Butler said:


> Never going to happen. The Democracts would be considered conservatives in most other countries.


they would be seen as insane clowns, not as conservatives.



cowPoly said:


> Lmao self-dox and fight me IRL. Lurk moar fagget.


I think its a troll- sam Seder is a Commie youtuber without a brain...


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 25, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> they would be seen as insane clowns, not as conservatives.



True. American politics is a shit show and a huge joke. A crying shame, people deserve better.


----------



## Linkola's IT Guy (Jun 25, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> they would be seen as insane clowns, not as conservatives.



I think they would be seen as both, or at least  as economic conservatives.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 25, 2020)

Cowboy Boot said:


> I don't think we should encourage canceling people based on ancient family history, even if it would make our enemies seem hypocritical. Biden has ample examples of why he's a terrible candidate without condemning him for his ancestors being a product of their time.
> 
> T. Southerner


Lets be real here: Yankees love any excuse to cancel Southerners.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey guys... there's another one.

Name is George Hamilton Robinette. 1844 - 1914. Son of Moses from the OP. He was in the 1860, 1870, 1880, 1900, and 1910 censuses. 

I'm not able to get to the original census records right now, but will share when they become available.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 25, 2020)

At this point I don't know if Biden can be held responsible for his own actions, let alone those of his ancestors.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 25, 2020)

Cowboy Boot said:


> I don't think we should encourage canceling people based on ancient family history, even if it would make our enemies seem hypocritical. Biden has ample examples of why he's a terrible candidate without condemning him for his ancestors being a product of their time.
> 
> T. Southerner


They're shitting on John Wayne for something he said _fifty years ago_. You should know by now that the standard practice for dealing with people you don;t like is to dig as far back into their and/or their family history as they can until they find something nice and juicy they can wave around while shrieking like a chimp.

If they can manage to memory-hole/unperson them, that just a bonus.


----------



## Banditotron (Jun 25, 2020)

Biden said one thing right, and that's that the sons of criminals are not responsible for the crimes of their fathers. As cathartic as it would be grind him into mush for his hypocrisy, that would just perpetuate the problems that got us here and, personally, would betray my morals.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 25, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> "Tossing it back at them".
> 
> That doesn't work; Since the media is not on your side it doesn't usually get amplified.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this. You're right.

On the other hand I see many very frustrated conservatives and others that see the left lying about them; saying that they (conservatives) are using physical violence and being racist and benefiting from a system that is built for them. And that frustration comes to a head when the left then uses the same mechanism that you have described (tossing it back at them) but they are seemingly given a pass. The left gets to use physical violence with little to no repercussion, the left gets to be overtly racist against groups they dislike, and the left seems to want to institute a system that benefits them and those that think like them and they proudly proclaim these things. All the while denying that any of this is happening, instead saying it is purely the right wing doing these things, and having the media support their lie wholesale.

It's a very strange moment. A lot of the left's overreaction is based upon fundamental misconceptions and outright untruths about the right. And they seem to think it is okay to be terrible people because "they're doing it to us", when in reality that is not happening in any measurable fashion.

Hyperreality is a bitch. And I don't look forward to the pendulum swinging back.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 25, 2020)

Linkola's IT Guy said:


> I think they would be seen as both, or at least as economic conservatives.


not realy, europe is very capitalistic, the social net is there to catch the losers from the system and not to hold others down.
there is also Corruption, the average Dem ruled state or city is way more corrupt than Italy and greece.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> But aren't they the ones who care about this?


Only when making a big fucking deal about it benefits them. Consistency isn't their strong suit. Us=Good Them=Evil Adjust reality and selectively apply your professed morals to fit.

It's not really a new thing. Or a single party thing. Just hyper-partisan dickbags being dickbags.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 25, 2020)

I came in here to just make this one statement:

>”Stacey Abrams is an avowed Communist”

You mean this doctored photo from 2018?

OP is a brain dead mongoloid and you can find proof that the statement is false from a 10 second Google search.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 25, 2020)

Melkor said:


> I came in here to just make this one statement:
> 
> >”Stacey Abrams is an avowed Communist”
> 
> ...


I meant the one from College where she's holding up the flag with the hammer and sickle.

She did a bunch of stuff standing in front of Atlanta City Hall. 

Maybe you should Google for those.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Jun 25, 2020)

If Biden's ancestors didn't own slaves then he wouldn't have been VP or any lower ranking government official! CANCELLED! BIDEN IS CANCELLED! 

SMITE HIM TULSI! SLAY QUEEEN YAAAAASSS

Anyways how about that Bernie fella?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 25, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Who cares? Many Americans are related to slaveowners and they shouldn't be damned for that.
> 
> This is a perfect example of the right enabling the cancel culture they claim to hate.


An eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth and all that shit...

Alert the media! 

What happened to being the bigger person?


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jun 25, 2020)

You know, after seeing the leftists cancel some dude over some shit his father said in a TV interview before he was born, the Left gleefully going after the parents and children of people they don't like, bragging about taking away kid's scholarships and old people's retirements and normal people's jobs...

Fuck Biden. I hope they hang this shit around his neck like an albatross and then the old bastard can play dice when the time comes.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't want to cancel Biden, but if BLM found out about this and started screeching about it, I would laugh my ass off. Let's see how fast the money dries up for them.


----------



## Jump (Jun 25, 2020)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> You know, after seeing the leftists cancel some dude over some shit his father said in a TV interview before he was born, the Left gleefully going after the parents and children of people they don't like, bragging about taking away kid's scholarships and old people's retirements and normal people's jobs...
> 
> Fuck Biden. I hope they hang this shit around his neck like an albatross and then the old bastard can play dice when the time comes.



When will they cancel YALE?









						#CancelYale: University Founder Called Out for Being a Racist Slave Trader in East India Company
					

Elihu Yale was the President of the East India Company's Madras (present-day Chennai) settlement in St George, India.




					www.news18.com


----------



## tehpope (Jun 25, 2020)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> You know, after seeing the leftists cancel some dude over some shit his father said in a TV interview before he was born, the Left gleefully going after the parents and children of people they don't like, bragging about taking away kid's scholarships and old people's retirements and normal people's jobs...
> 
> Fuck Biden. I hope they hang this shit around his neck like an albatross and then the old bastard can play dice when the time comes.


 Probably won't happen. They'll do some olympic level mental gymnastics to justify why Biden doesn't deserve getting cancelled over the action of his ancestors. Its more "Rules for Thee, Not for Me" bullshit. If it came out Trump ancestors were slave owners, they'd try and impeach him for it.

I wish it would happen though. Maybe it will and they'll use it a justification for sacking Biden as the Presidental Nominee rather than admit he's senile and losing his mind.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jun 25, 2020)

The guy is an establishment liberal Democrat that has nearly unanimous support from celebrities and social media: there could be video footage of Biden literally putting black babies into a woodchipper, and Jimmy Kimmel and Rosie O'Donnell would say "So, at least he's not a Nazi. Vote blue no matter who!"


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> You know, after seeing the leftists cancel some dude over some shit his father said in a TV interview before he was born, the Left gleefully going after the parents and children of people they don't like, bragging about taking away kid's scholarships and old people's retirements and normal people's jobs...
> 
> Fuck Biden. I hope they hang this shit around his neck like an albatross and then the old bastard can play dice when the time comes.


When you egg on the monster when it eats the person in town you hate, don't be surprised when it decides to eat you.  
And if you've spent time watching your friends be eaten by the monster, it's really retarded to egg on the monster when it briefly decides to eat the people who were egging it on.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jun 25, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> When you egg on the monster when it eats the person in town you hate, don't be surprised when it decides to eat you.
> And if you've spent time watching your friends be eaten by the monster, it's really retarded to egg on the monster when it briefly decides to eat the people who were egging it on.


I'm not going to egg it on, but I'm sure as shit not going to help him or even pretend to actually care beyond "That's what you fucking get."

I know that the monster would sure as shit eat me if I got in its sights. But watching it eat the one who enables it, feeds it, aims it, celebrates when it fucking devours 3 generations, and encourages it isn't going to bother me one bit.

Maybe if it eats the people feeding it cash, influence, and enabling it, maybe it'll starve to death.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 25, 2020)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> I'm not going to egg it on, but I'm sure as shit not going to help him or even pretend to actually care beyond "That's what you fucking get."
> 
> I know that the monster would sure as shit eat me if I got in its sights. But watching it eat the one who enables it, feeds it, aims it, celebrates when it fucking devours 3 generations, and encourages it isn't going to bother me one bit.
> 
> Maybe if it eats the people feeding it cash, influence, and enabling it, maybe it'll starve to death.


1. The Reign of Terror kept going after it literally killed every single person involved in starting it.  "Maybe these people who are fueled, not by selfish ends, but a genuine belief that they are doing the right thing will eventually get tired of doing the right thing and do wrong instead" doesn't map onto reality.  Ideologues are stopped by their ideology falling out of fad or violent coups.  We are already seeing the former, and the woke mob lacks the cache to turn the US into a police state where they can enforce their agenda without the apathy of the average citizen to their acts.
2. I wasn't aware that center-left Uncle Joe was a black supremacist.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jun 26, 2020)

Nah, Joe will just sign a check and make a photo op out of it. 

I can picture it now. "These are reparations for the black Americans!"


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 26, 2020)

BLM is already talking about making a third party run against Biden. I'm waiting for this to reach them.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jun 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> BLM is already talking about making a third party run against Biden. I'm waiting for this to reach them.


Slowly, it's making it's way.



			https://archive.vn/gWaYO


----------



## Myles the Potatophile (Jun 26, 2020)

RumblyTumbly said:


> I can picture it now. "These are reparations for the black Americans!"



Pay to the order of 'CORN POP'


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jun 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Fuck off glowie
> The feds fear socialism because it might mean feeding time on the pig trough of the American public might end.


Oh yeah because the giant Bureaucracy wouldn't love to have the entire economy to embezzle funds from.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 26, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Oh yeah because the giant Bureaucracy wouldn't love to have the entire economy to embezzle funds from.


Better to have that money going to help the average American than sliding into the pockets of shady tech and military contractors for "projects".
Trump's already doing good Socialist work by removing the ability of hospitals to conceal the price of procedures from people who have to use their services.

I miss the days when "maybe we should try to help people not have to choose between eating for a month and getting an infected wound treated" wasn't seen as a scary Leftist pinko idea.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jun 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Better to have that money going to help the average American


The Bureaucracy isn't the average American.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> shady tech and military contractors for "projects".


This is where the Money in Socialism Goes.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Trump's already doing good Socialist work by removing the ability of hospitals to conceal the price of procedures from people who have to use their services.


So that the people buying said product actually know what they are buying instead of it being hidden under layers of red tape? Actually being able to pick and choose your price sounds like Capitalism to me.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I miss the days when "maybe we should try to help people not have to choose between eating for a month and getting an infected wound treated" wasn't seen as a scary Leftist pinko idea


It isn't scary pinko shit to me, It is just a wasteful and ineffective way to help people.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 26, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> So that the people buying said product actually know what they are buying instead of it being hidden under layers of red tape? Actually being able to pick and choose your price sounds like Capitalism to me.



lol your provider has no idea what anything costs to a pt with insurance

healthcare isn't some kind of industry where you have rational actors, and it's made as opaque as possible in the US


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jun 26, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> lol your provider has no idea what anything costs to a pt with insurance
> 
> healthcare isn't some kind of industry where you have rational actors, and it's made as opaque as possible in the US


Yeah and that is the god damn problem. The Industry isn't about Caring for Health..it is about making things as complicated and opaque as possible so you can nickel and dime the Insurance Providers who..then raise rates on Their Customers (American Businesses, not The people they are insuring.)..who then claim that as a business expense and get a tax break from it.

Employer Based Insurance was a shitty idea and fuck the twat who came up with it.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Fuck off glowie
> The feds fear socialism because it might mean feeding time on the pig trough of the American public might end.


Nigga, you better be trolling. If you think that you must be oblivious or pozzed.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jun 26, 2020)

That's a delusionally optimistic tense.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Jun 26, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> I don't want to cancel Biden, but if BLM found out about this and started screeching about it, I would laugh my ass off. Let's see how fast the money dries up for them.


No one cares, if you really think there is any chance that a leading democrat could get cancelled for racism then you are completely out of your mind.  Look at Robert Byrd.
The "Democrats are the real racists" thing is never going to stick


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jun 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Fuck off glowie
> The feds fear socialism because it might mean feeding time on the pig trough of the American public might end.


Lol imagine actually believing this is the truth and not that you and your red butt buddies are the biggest establishment tool in the shed. Yes the feds are positively quaking at your corporate backed revolucion.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 26, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> No one cares, if you really think there is any chance that a leading democrat could get cancelled for racism then you are completely out of your mind.  Look at Robert Byrd.
> The "Democrats are the real racists" thing is never going to stick


This seems all too familiar, sounds like this?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jun 26, 2020)

4chan needs to tie this into their plans to have libtards write George Floyd in for their vote this year.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 26, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Lol imagine actually believing this is the truth and not that you and your red butt buddies are the biggest establishment tool in the shed. Yes the feds are positively quaking at your corporate backed revolucion.


Given how many socialist movements have been declared terrorist groups, yes.
Once again, you think "socialism" is liberal fluff about giving money to poor blacks for no reason, instead of forcing the United States to invest in its own people and not treat them as disposable, rootless consumer trash.  Anyone who is pro-illegal immigration is not a socialist.  Anyone who is brainwashed into thinking a corporation is their friend because they drape themselves in a rainbow flag is not a socialist.  Anyone who thinks that working-class Americans are "deplorables" isn't a socialist.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jun 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Once again, you think "socialism" is liberal fluff about giving money to poor blacks for no reason, instead of forcing the United States to invest in its own people and not treat them as disposable, rootless consumer trash.


pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft
You know if you or your friends had any actual plan you wouldn't need to hide behind such vague bullshit. 


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Anyone who is brainwashed into thinking a corporation is their friend because they drape themselves in a rainbow flag is not a socialist.


You got this backwards homie. Any movement which has its trappings and language adopted by corporations is no danger to the system.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 26, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Given how many socialist movements have been declared terrorist groups, yes.
> Once again, you think "socialism" is liberal fluff about giving money to poor blacks for no reason, instead of forcing the United States to invest in its own people and not treat them as disposable, rootless consumer trash.  Anyone who is pro-illegal immigration is not a socialist.  Anyone who is brainwashed into thinking a corporation is their friend because they drape themselves in a rainbow flag is not a socialist.  Anyone who thinks that working-class Americans are "deplorables" isn't a socialist.


So wait, you're an honest to God socialist now? What is this motte-and-bailey shit you've been pulling in this thread?


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jun 26, 2020)

Imagine a televised debate where Biden (somehow in full cognision) tries to dunk on Trump on him having his wealth from his father, with Trump riposte by saying that Biden's family wealth is from slave ownership. 

A man can dream.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 26, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Imagine a televised debate where Biden (somehow in full cognision) tries to dunk on Trump on him having his wealth from his father, with Trump riposte by saying that Biden's family wealth is from slave ownership.
> 
> A man can dream.



And let's imagine ones of the possible following: Biden goes very angry and his face turn red, he feel some pain in his arm and his chest and got an heart attack and collapse.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 27, 2020)

This thread summed up in video, thanks to @#KillAllPedos




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 27, 2020)

That's pretty based.


----------



## OlympicFapper (Jan 22, 2021)

Sorry for playing devil's advocate here, but did Biden himself participate in any slave shenanigans?

You know, punishing the son for the sins of his father and all that..

EDIT: nevermind me, I see now this thread is old AF


----------

